# Dirtrahmen Davatus 1.5 inc FSA orbit Extreme



## Gelie (27. August 2008)

*Ich biete euch hier einen leicht gebrauchten  Dirt-Rahmen der Firma Davtus mit 1,5 Zoll-Steuerohr in *
*Größe L inc. Steuersatz FSA Orbit Extreme  PRO onepointfive an.*


----------



## Gelie (29. August 2008)

ebay" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				Interessent über ebay schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wie schwer ist der Rahmen?


Wie schwer der Rahmen alleine wiegt kann ich nicht sagen, 
da ich den Steuersatz nicht extra demonieren wollte ;-) 

Der Rahmen mit Steuersatz und ohne Sattelklemme wiegt 2455 Gramm, 
also dementsprechnend steif und stabil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

